# Photoshop Actions and Lightroom



## pipnat51 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use LR4 for most of my organizing, editing, printing etc. However, I occasionally do send some over to Elements 11 for further work. Everything is fine except when I apply Elements actions to the photos. I can't get them back into LR with the changes made. All other Elements changes are fine. It's just those actions. Anyone with any ideas or more likely can tell me what I'm doing wrong? :hm:


----------



## JulieM (Jan 3, 2013)

pipnat51 said:


> I use LR4 for most of my organizing, editing, printing etc. However, I occasionally do send some over to Elements 11 for further work. Everything is fine except when I apply Elements actions to the photos. I can't get them back into LR with the changes made. All other Elements changes are fine. It's just those actions. Anyone with any ideas or more likely can tell me what I'm doing wrong? :hm:



Hi pipnat51.  I tried this with a couple of the actions that came with PSE11, namely the Faded Ink with Vignette and the Instant Snapshot 240ppi.  The actions' effects were reflected properly in the duplicate file (.tiff) in Lightroom 4 after saving out of PSE11.  What actions are you giving you problems?


----------



## pipnat51 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi JulieM and thanks for the response. I was having trouble with any action that I tried but have noticed that you are using the .tiff format whereas I have been using jpeg. I have changed to .tiff and all now seems well. Another query I have is should I be doing it in 8bit or 16bit or doesn't it matter? Also, are the Elements actions just the same as Lightroom presets? I suppose what I am wondering is this, is it worth sending images to PSE11 to do this?


----------



## JulieM (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm glad it seems to be sorted for you now. 

If you're sending to PSE to perform actions, you may well need to send the images as 8-bit because many PSE functions are not available on 16-bit images.  This includes anything which involves layers. As far as whether PSE actions are equivalent to LR presets, it's pretty much impossible to generalize. Many PSE actions can't be duplicated in LR (whether via preset or not) because LR doesn't offer support for layers.  But whether it's worth going into PSE from LR depends on what you're trying to do - many LR users never have a need to take images into PSE or PS for additional editing and others make it a routine part of their workflow. I hope this is of some help.


----------

